# Free to a good home



## jackiedrury1981 (Jan 19, 2011)

Can you re-home or do you know someone who can re-home a beautiful long-haired black and white female cat. She is 12 years old and needs a new home as we are emigrating and very sadly can not take her with us. She would need to be the only cat and would need to be able to come in and go out as she pleases. she would ideally suit a quite home or a home with older children. She is up-to-date with all her boosters, flea treatment, and worming treatment. She is also Micro-chipped and recently had her teeth done. She would come with all her own stuff such as: food bowls, scratching pad, litter tray, brushes, basket, and a weeks supply of food. Please contact if you are interested, no time wasters please as time is of the essence. She is free to a good home.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

can I ask why you can't take her with you?

Not in a cheeky sense mind you, it's just that I have lived abroad on a few occasions, and it really isn't that difficult or expensive to relocate your cat with you. 

of course it costs money, but in relation to the total costs of an international relocation when all things are added up -- it isn't that much.

I know people who have emigrated and with hindsight wished they had taken their cat or dog with them.

there are even companies who will do everything for you. Pick your cat up at the door at this end, and deliver it to your door at the other end.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree can you really not take her with you?
And if you can't , just be careful who you give her to if she's free, you do get some weirdos or silly people who just think 'ooh a cheap pet' but aren't considering the long term costs and i'm sure you would hate to think of her being passed around.
Failing that, have you called local rescues? tried family members trusted friends etc?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Tje said:


> Pick your cat up at the door at this end, and deliver it to your door at the other end.


Via ParcelForce?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry but this makes me feel sick and sad. I hope your girl finds a good home - have you tried your local rescue centres yet? It might be better than touting her on the internet like this. Poor sausage


----------



## jackiedrury1981 (Jan 19, 2011)

To Tje, the decision to look for a new home has not come lightly, this is heartbreaking for me! if I thought that she would travel well I would take her with me, in my case it is kinder to find a new home for her rather than drag her to the other side of the world, she hyperventilates in the car just going to the vets, I would not like to think how she would cope with a 24 hour flight!! As for expense it is quite costly flying her it would cost the best part of 2k, and then accommodating her the other end would be just as stressful for her!

To Gem16, I will make sure that she goes to someone who truly wants her and would love her as much as I do, I have exhausted all areas and asked all my friends and family, but as she is a loner cat it makes it that much harder.

To Kiwi, I do not think this is sick or sad, I am hoping that someone out there can give a home to my cat, surly it would be better for her to go straight to a good home rather than sit in a cage in some cattery somewhere for weeks on end with no freedom or affection, where people pick and choose the cutest ones first! But for your information I have tried all my local cattery's, the blue cross, rspca and cat protection, I even begrudgingly tried Battersea Dogs home and they are all sadly full and have waiting lists!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry you have to leave your cat behind Jackie.
If we would have had room, I would have loved to help you out, but we're really full 
If you need a temporary place for her however, before she can go somewhere else, pm me, but I think Tje has some ideas.
Wishing you the best of luck!!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Jackie, no worries on my score I just mentioned it because so many people are not aware of the possibilities with relocating pets. I am not judging you it is a MAJOR step, and youre the only person who can make this decision.

There is a lady on this forum called Kelly Joy, she runs this charity

Animal Lifeline UK: Helping Rescues with Homechecking, Fostering, Transport, Fundraising, Rehoming and more!

either get in touch with her here via the forum (you will find her if you type her name into the members list and you can send her a private message), or contact her via her website, and ask if she can help you. If nothing else I am sure she can help you publicize your cat. Maybe  well just get in touch with her.

I wish you all the best.

Do please home check the home of any people who should express interest on your cat.

If I can help in any other way (dont know what??? Settling in to new home tips or something like that) then please do just ask.

All the best wishes for you new life down under.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Jackie if you tell me which area you are in I give you a list of rescues to try in your area, failing that I post her up on our sites and contact rescues all over the UK we work with to see if any can take her on. Please can you or someone please email me your answer to where you are either at 
[email protected] or [email protected] as I really can't get on here as often as I would like but I do check all emails to both those email addresses


----------



## jackiedrury1981 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for your help Tje, sorcha and Kelly Joy


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Jackie, please keep us all updated.... and email KJ with your location ....


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

jackie even though i would never part with my cats until death do us part, i can understand how you are feeling.
at the age of 12 years old it does seem unfair to put her through all that, with regards to the flight and the quarantine which i assume she will have to endure. i do hope you find her a lovely home


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

please dont give her away for free get her the best home even ask kelly i seen the good work shes doing

i wish i could take her in but i have 2 of my own already sorry


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

hi all just a quick update this lady did email yesterday, I have given her rescues numbers in and around her area to try and given her a template to fill in and send back to me if she has no luck with them, so I can try rescues we work with to see if they can squeeze her in I will keep you all updated


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

kelly-joy said:


> hi all just a quick update this lady did email yesterday, I have given her rescues numbers in and around her area to try and given her a template to fill in and send back to me if she has no luck with them, so I can try rescues we work with to see if they can squeeze her in I will keep you all updated


:thumbup: here's hoping !!!!! she is such a lovely wee cat


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> hi all just a quick update this lady did email yesterday, I have given her rescues numbers in and around her area to try and given her a template to fill in and send back to me if she has no luck with them, so I can try rescues we work with to see if they can squeeze her in I will keep you all updated


good thanks for letting us know


----------



## jackiedrury1981 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just to let you all know I have had no luck, I really dont know what to do, I have even looked into taking her (although I don,t think she would handle the flight) but its now to late anyway as we leave in a weeks time


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

A week ???? thats cutting it fine..

Are you sure she would not get on with other cats or at least learn too ? It would open up a lot more homes for her.. Please can you tell me where you are. I might be able to help. 

Jen


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

she has been posted on our site and I have contacted rescues I think might be able to help so fingers crossed you can keep an eye on any offers here
Login • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

jackiedrury1981 said:


> Just to let you all know I have had no luck, I really dont know what to do, I have even looked into taking her (although I don,t think she would handle the flight) but its now to late anyway as we leave in a weeks time


I don't know the quaratine regs for Australia but I assume they are some of the harshest out there.

You really have left this terribly late to start thinking of rehoming a cat a week before you emigrate.

And yes, that is judgmental of me, because unlike the cats age and temperament this was totally avoidable.


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Is there no way she can live with other cats or kids?

I can take her but I have a cat, a dog, a 2yr old and a 4yr old (the kids are fine with the animals, very sensible, never had any problems at all)

Happy to foster for a while even though the circumstances are not ideal??

Let me know if this would be any help.


----------



## Praecelsus (Jan 14, 2011)

Whereabouts in the country are you? A close friend of mine has been looking for a cat for quite some time, and would rather rehome than get a kitten. We are in North Scotland though.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

so far 5 rescues have got back to me and none can help


----------



## jackiedrury1981 (Jan 19, 2011)

We are in London, unfortunately too far away, but Thank you.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

ok we have had a offer from feline network in Devon but they will only go back up if we can find a fosterer near Devon where the rescue is, so is there anyone that could foster her with full rescue back up until a home is found for her? you will need to be home checked first. Please email me at 
[email protected] if anyone thinks they might be able to help


----------



## jackiedrury1981 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## jackiedrury1981 (Jan 19, 2011)

We are near Wimbledon. Thanks


----------



## jackiedrury1981 (Jan 19, 2011)

I had a home all set up for her someone that I thought really wanted her and then they let me down at the last minuet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We have some one in Wimbledon London who says they will foster but we need someone to home check them if any one can help please email me at 
[email protected]


----------



## jackiedrury1981 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi all, I have found a foster home for her In surbiton, just waiting for confirmation.
We found her through the list Kelly Joy gave us so Thank you so much for all your help, I will keep you posted.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

so do you no longer need our help? have you found another rescue to go back up for this cat? please can you let me know as I need to get back to the rescue and foster we have found thank you.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i am so pleased i hope it turns out ok for her


----------



## jackiedrury1981 (Jan 19, 2011)

She will be going tonight to surbiton, so we are sorted, thank you so much for your help.


----------



## jackiedrury1981 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just to let you all know I managed to find a new home for Tia she is as we speak on her way to godalming to live on a farm with a lovely family with 2 girls 6 and 8 years old. I am so pleased, Thank you all for your help.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's excellent news


----------

